# Contador Gray 50MHz integrado



## david123 (May 13, 2009)

Hola compañeros,

Estoy buscando un circuito integrado que haga la función de contador gray de al menos 2 bits y que admita un clock de 50MHz (imprescindible). Será usado para controlar un Mux analógico de alta velocidad.

No es necesario que permita contar en ambos modos ascendente y descendentemente.

Gracias de antemano.
Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (May 14, 2009)

Eso lo podes hacer con FF y compuertas, son uno o dos integrados nada mas.
Un contador Gray de 2 bits lo implementas con *solamente* un par FF D (ej. un 74LS74).
Para mas bits podes usar el clasico contador Gray hecho con un contador binario (un 74LS93) + unas XOR (un 74LS86).


----------



## david123 (Jun 8, 2009)

Gracias, pero el 74LS74 admite un clock de hasta 25 MHz y el 74LS93 de 42 MHz al que tengo que añadir el retardo de la XOR, así que seguiré buscando. Quizás un 74S175 me valga

Un saludo


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 8, 2009)

Que tal si averiguas que significan las letras del medio y su relacion con el tipo de integrado?
Vas a conseguir mas facilmente y por menos plata un 74*HC*74  que un 74*S*175


----------



## hermirys (Mar 25, 2010)

Hola que tal, me gustaria saber si alguien me podria ayudar, necesito hacer un contador ascendente descendente de 4 bytes en codigo GRAY. Cualquier ayuda sera bien agradecida.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 25, 2010)

Tienes que diseñar tu maquina de estados, primero diseña la secuencia.

http://www.virtual.unal.edu.co/cursos/ingenieria/2000477/lecciones/070101.htm


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 26, 2010)

Hola hermirys

Una pregunta: De 4 Bytes ?...Pero de cuantos Bits cada uno de los 4 Bytes ?. Bueno fueron 2 preguntas.

Creo que el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta te puede servir.
Si lo quieres Automático ascendente/descendente te toca a ti hacerlo.

Creo, También, que sería más rápido si le preguntas a Google.com.
Encontré allá mucha teoría y varios procedimientos para convertir Binario a Código Gray además de circuitos como el adjunto.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: tengo el circuito desarrollado en LiveWire Por Si lo quieres, ó lo puedo desarrollar en CircuitMaker y Multisim.


----------

